# How to bring scared rats out for free roam/bonding.



## wtfelvemage (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey guys, so one of my rats accidentally got loose in my room from her cage a few days ago. 
I was playing with her, she bit my finger pretty hard and I wasn't expecting that so I jumped pretty hard by accident. Unfortunately she was still holding on to my finger so when I jumped she kinda went flying and fell on my floor. I felt SOOOO BADDDDDDD. It happened so fast that it took a second for me to register that my rat was on the floor. I didn't even notice at first but thankfully it was only about a two foot drop (more like 1 foot and a half, she was on the lowest level of the critter nation. 
And trying to catch her to put her back in her cage was HARD. She pooped all over the floor (including one huge fear poop). I finally managed to lure her into her travel cage with some cheerios and put her back in her cage. 
Ever since then she has been the most scared of me, understandably. I felt so bad about it. 
She's the most cautious out of the other rats, but she'll still take treats from me. But if I make any sudden movements near the cage, she's the first to run into their igloo. While the other rats are curious as heck and wanna come out of their cage (but yet are still scared if I try to pick them up). 

They haven't been able to have free roam time for two weeks because I haven't had the space to do it where they couldn't run and hide or chew any wires. But I finally managed to find time to build them a pretty big playpen with cardboard (trifold presentation boards, about 8 of them for 1$ each at dollar tree, in case anyone's curious and wants to do it). 

So now I'm ready to start having free roam time. The only thing is they're biters. Not aggressive biters, but biters in the sense that they're used to my hand giving them treats so they think my hand is a treat. I'm hoping that bonding time while in their playpen will teach them otherwise.

Now here's my dilemma: How do I take them out of the cage? They can't be picked up, they do that thing where they like force your hand open to let them go. Plus they associate my hand with treats so they also try to bite. They're very sweet girls however, they love to play and wrestle with each other in their cage. And the girl that fell a few days ago will RUN from my hand. Like she's pretty fast. I was thinking I could lure them into their carrier and bring them over to the playpen. 
But I feel like that would take a while to lure them in there. Especially when they're already sleepy during the day, and I can't really free roam them at night when my parents are home. 

I just feel like I've been making progress with them, but then something happens that makes me have to take a step back again and it's somewhat frustrating lol. I am new to rats so I'm just trying to consider everything part of the learning process. They're so different than hamsters.


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

One thing I would try is leaving the cage door open and seeing if she comes out on her own over time (connect the playpen to the cage if you can). My Alice prefers to get herself out of the cage slowly (2-5 minutes) rather than have me pick her up, while Tink takes a big leap of faith out of the cage. You can also try opening the cage door and setting your hand in. They may get used to your hand over time and realize you aren't trying to hurt them. During this process they may also learn that your hand does not equal food. Drawing blood is bad, but otherwise it's typically nibbling which is normal. Try washing your hands (with a soap that doesn't smell strong) prior to handling them in case you smell like food or fragrance to them. I find it helps to talk to them in a smooth soothing voice, like motherese.

An important first "trick" for ratties to learn is "come." Tap your fingers lightly on something, make kissy noises, shake treats, etc, and they will quickly associate that whatever action you choose=come. It's always cute when they come prancing over.


----------



## wtfelvemage (Jun 7, 2017)

writingonwalls said:


> One thing I would try is leaving the cage door open and seeing if she comes out on her own over time (connect the playpen to the cage if you can). My Alice prefers to get herself out of the cage slowly (2-5 minutes) rather than have me pick her up, while Tink takes a big leap of faith out of the cage. You can also try opening the cage door and setting your hand in. They may get used to your hand over time and realize you aren't trying to hurt them. During this process they may also learn that your hand does not equal food. Drawing blood is bad, but otherwise it's typically nibbling which is normal. Try washing your hands (with a soap that doesn't smell strong) prior to handling them in case you smell like food or fragrance to them. I find it helps to talk to them in a smooth soothing voice, like motherese.
> 
> An important first "trick" for ratties to learn is "come." Tap your fingers lightly on something, make kissy noises, shake treats, etc, and they will quickly associate that whatever action you choose=come. It's always cute when they come prancing over.



Hmm I was thinking about doing that but I don't have a ramp for the CN. I think I can probably find something to use for them though. But what if they don't come out at all? I think two of them will be curious enough to venture out, they always seem to wanna come outside their cage when I open it, so that's a good sign. But the one that's the most scared may not. What should I do then? 

I'm pretty paranoid about biting however, especially since they already associate my hand with food and have bitten me before because of it. I would love for them to get used to my hand so maybe I'll try settling my hand in there, but I dunno if I'll be brave enough to not jump away once I see signs of nibbling lol. I know nibbling is normal, but like I said considering the fact they associate my hand with food, it's a pretty anxious situation for me. I never had a handling issue with my hamsters. 
It's funny, rats are the more social ones yet the hamsters I've had were much easier to handle compared to the rats.


----------



## HobieFinchArthur (Jun 18, 2016)

It might take a while for them to get handleable, girls especially aren't great for sitting still! I'd try giving something soft on a spoon, which encourages them to stay with you rather than run off with a treat, and it also breaks the snatching/biting habit as they really don't like chomping down on metal.

I'd say as well maybe try hoody taming them before fully free ranging so they learn to associate your smell with security and comfort, but I'd also second the idea of letting them come freely in and out of the cage. My cage is on a desk so they can't get anywhere when the door is open, but I attach a long bendy tube so they can come in and out when they want. Hoody taming isn't too complex, basically just shove on a loose fitting hoody or sweatshirt and insert rats! I'm sure I've read somewhere that rats can only be scared for 20 minutes before they settle, so I'd do this for a little while every day and they'll soon start to get more confident  

Hope this helps, as long as you keep interacting with them every day they'll eventually come around!


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

wtfelvemage said:


> Hmm I was thinking about doing that but I don't have a ramp for the CN. I think I can probably find something to use for them though. But what if they don't come out at all? I think two of them will be curious enough to venture out, they always seem to wanna come outside their cage when I open it, so that's a good sign. But the one that's the most scared may not. What should I do then?
> 
> I'm pretty paranoid about biting however, especially since they already associate my hand with food and have bitten me before because of it. I would love for them to get used to my hand so maybe I'll try settling my hand in there, but I dunno if I'll be brave enough to not jump away once I see signs of nibbling lol. I know nibbling is normal, but like I said considering the fact they associate my hand with food, it's a pretty anxious situation for me. I never had a handling issue with my hamsters.
> It's funny, rats are the more social ones yet the hamsters I've had were much easier to handle compared to the rats.


How long have they been in this cage/in your home? Sometimes it will take rats a while before they start to warm up to a new place. Are there a lot of hiding places in the cage? Giving her a lot of hiding opportunities may make it even harder to get her out. I don't suggest forcefully getting her out, or removing her out of hiding places she is already in. However you can remove some of the hiding spots for a better chance of her roaming in an open space to come out. 

Definitely do the spoon trick. Use some baby food and they'll lick it right up! I would avoid feeding them treats through the bars if they are already nibbling at your fingers. Take it slow introducing your hand. Do what feels comfortable to you and they will start to feel comfortable, too. Rats are pretty skittish so any sudden movement or noise will spook them, including a hand that gets pulled away.

I hear the hoodie method is very helpful for new or scared ratties. I used it before when Tink was particularly scared and it made her feel safe.

Remember, she'll come out eventually. Rats are natural explorers. Take it slow and you'll get to where you want to be with them!


----------



## wtfelvemage (Jun 7, 2017)

HobieFinchArthur said:


> It might take a while for them to get handleable, girls especially aren't great for sitting still! I'd try giving something soft on a spoon, which encourages them to stay with you rather than run off with a treat, and it also breaks the snatching/biting habit as they really don't like chomping down on metal.
> 
> I'd say as well maybe try hoody taming them before fully free ranging so they learn to associate your smell with security and comfort, but I'd also second the idea of letting them come freely in and out of the cage. My cage is on a desk so they can't get anywhere when the door is open, but I attach a long bendy tube so they can come in and out when they want. Hoody taming isn't too complex, basically just shove on a loose fitting hoody or sweatshirt and insert rats! I'm sure I've read somewhere that rats can only be scared for 20 minutes before they settle, so I'd do this for a little while every day and they'll soon start to get more confident
> 
> Hope this helps, as long as you keep interacting with them every day they'll eventually come around!


Oooh thank you, what do you recommend to use as a soft treat? I've used baby food in the past but I find that baby food sometimes is chunky and they can pick up some bits and run away. 

As for the hoodie method, are you sure that would work out well? Like I said, it's hard to pick them up since they will wrestle out of my hand. Plus I'm nervous, like what if they leap off the hoodie and scatter away or hurt themselves? They already don't like being picked up and I don't feel like losing them ha. Unless you think they wouldn't attempt that? I heard that rats don't tempt fate when it comes to jumping but I haven't had that kind of experience.


----------



## wtfelvemage (Jun 7, 2017)

writingonwalls said:


> How long have they been in this cage/in your home? Sometimes it will take rats a while before they start to warm up to a new place. Are there a lot of hiding places in the cage? Giving her a lot of hiding opportunities may make it even harder to get her out. I don't suggest forcefully getting her out, or removing her out of hiding places she is already in. However you can remove some of the hiding spots for a better chance of her roaming in an open space to come out.
> 
> Definitely do the spoon trick. Use some baby food and they'll lick it right up! I would avoid feeding them treats through the bars if they are already nibbling at your fingers. Take it slow introducing your hand. Do what feels comfortable to you and they will start to feel comfortable, too. Rats are pretty skittish so any sudden movement or noise will spook them, including a hand that gets pulled away.
> 
> ...


They've been here for about 2 weeks, with me interacting with them in their cage somewhat often. I give them treats as I pass by the cage, although that has slowed down since I got nipped and one of the girls went loose. They have 1 pretty big igloo that the three of them love to cuddle in, and 1 bend-a-bridge hidey. 

Again the hoodie method sounds great! But is there any risk of her jumping? Or trying to claw my face off to desperately flee? Haha.


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

wtfelvemage said:


> They've been here for about 2 weeks, with me interacting with them in their cage somewhat often. I give them treats as I pass by the cage, although that has slowed down since I got nipped and one of the girls went loose. They have 1 pretty big igloo that the three of them love to cuddle in, and 1 bend-a-bridge hidey.
> 
> Again the hoodie method sounds great! But is there any risk of her jumping? Or trying to claw my face off to desperately flee? Haha.


Time is definitely a component. They will warm up after a month or so. I would feed them treats after you open the cage, let them explore your hand a little (so as not to associate your fingers as treats). Keep using a spoon with liquid treats. You can use those squeeze packs which don't have chunks or look for a smooth baby food including a blended meat or veggie flavor.

With the hoodie method: Make sure the hoodie is tucked into your shorts/pants/etc, as that will secure them inside so they don't fall out the bottom. Sit in a comfortable place (since you'll want to do this for half an hour or so) and secure the area with your playpen. This will ensure there is not place to fall or escape to if they do get out. If they try to crawl up the front, you can gently tuck them back inside. They will settle down after some time of exploring. Baby rats and new rats are generally shy about their surroundings and wont jump. It took my girls 6 months before taking leaps off the bed (Tink was the mischievous one who showed Alice how to do it). Now Tink is a serious dare devil and will jump down several feet, but she's pretty special (independent and risk taker) while Alice would cling to my shoulder.

Take your time getting situated, try to remain calm and encouraging throughout the process and it will go well  I know these situations an be anxiety inducing sometimes.


----------

